# linguaggio di sviluppo

## alexerre

Ciao a tutti,

spero che non esistano altri 3d simili.

Volevo porvi questa banale domanda: se voi dovreste approfondire, od imparare, un linguaggio di programmazione,

quale scegliereste tra quelli maggiormente noti (vedi poll)?

----------

## silian87

Io saro' un troglodita (  :Laughing:   ) ma da un po' di tempo faccio TUTTO in bash scrioting... guarda... con l'utilizzo di tool esterni come dialog, xdialo, zenity o kdialog posso anche avere delle semplici interfaccie. Per quello che faccio io, mischiato ad un pochino (molto poco) di sed, e' fantastico.

Mi trovo benissimo  :Very Happy: 

Qundi approfondirei ancora di piu' lo shell (bash) scripting, perche' in un sistema unix puo' essere utilissimo.

----------

## X-Drum

ANSI C in primis poi tutto il resto

----------

## mouser

Ora e per sempre ANSI-C .....

Amen  :Laughing: 

Quando il lavoro lo richiede, mi sporco le mani anche in Java....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

Io ho messo "altro" anche perchè avrei voluto crocettare C & C++ (grande assente nel poll!!) e Java...

Perchè se vuoi fare applicazioni user friendly in poco tempo il Java è l'ideale con le sue amate&odiate awt/swing che permettono di fare qualcosa di apprezzabile in breve tempo.

Poi se si vuole fare qualcosa di performante (ora mi sto divertendo con un po' di opengl =) allora la coppia dei BluesBrother della programmazione (mi riferisco ovviamente a C/C++ =) direi che è la scelta ottimale...

Ovviamente sono mie opinioni personalissime =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh io dire C per dei linguaggi procedurali, Java o C++ (forse piu' facile java all'inizio) per linguaggio orienati ad oggetti e lisp per quelli funzionali. Con questo tocci tre tipi di approcci alla programmazione diversi

----------

## gutter

Non esiste il linguaggio perfetto; ci sono linguaggi che si prestano meglio in determinate circostanze e altri ad altre.

Per questo motivo non mi sento di votare nessuno dei linguaggi specificati nel poll.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Credo che dipenda dall'obiettivo che vuoi raggiungere.

Ogni linguaggi ha i suoi vantaggi, quindi IMHO una domanda del genere andrebbe contestualizzata.

Cmq se ti riferisci all'ARS PROGRAMMATORIA in generale, io ti suggerisco java.

Per essendo meno a basso livello del C, è a oggetti [concetto che in programmazione può essere amato o odiato, ma ormai va imparato] e ti permette di creare in poco tempo ed anche con conoscenze minimali, interfacce grafiche, che sono molto gratificanti. Non rinnego la shell ed il C, ma se è un discorso hobbistico, credo sia una buona scelta.

----------

## CarloJekko

Mitico c++

----------

## emix

Ho votato C perché è il linguaggio che un buon programmatore dovrebbe conoscere assolutamente. Conoscendo quello gli altri si imparano velocemente. IMHO  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Credo che dipenda dall'obiettivo che vuoi raggiungere.
> 
> Ogni linguaggi ha i suoi vantaggi, quindi IMHO una domanda del genere andrebbe contestualizzata.
> 
> Cmq se ti riferisci all'ARS PROGRAMMATORIA in generale, io ti suggerisco java.
> ...

 

Non c'è un contesto per questa domanda.

Conosco C e Java a buon livello. 

Volevo appronfondire uno di questi, o impararne un'altro (vedi Python  :Wink: )...per curiosità volevo conoscere le opinioni di altri.

Btw vediamo di contestualizzare la cosa: orientandosi verso la sicurezza, voi cosa scegliereste?

Edit: i moderatori possono aggiugere al poll c++? Ieri notte me lo sono proprio dimeticato  :Rolling Eyes:  sorry

----------

## gutter

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: i moderatori possono aggiugere al poll c++? Ieri notte me lo sono proprio dimeticato  sorry

 

Credo che puoi farlo anche tu editando il tuo primo post.

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non esiste il linguaggio perfetto; ci sono linguaggi che si prestano meglio in determinate circostanze e altri ad altre.
> 
> Per questo motivo non mi sento di votare nessuno dei linguaggi specificati nel poll.

 

mi sa che ti sposo..

EDIT: mi sa che sposo anche deadhead  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi sa che ti sposo..
> 
> EDIT: mi sa che sposo anche deadhead 

 

LOL 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## emix

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Btw vediamo di contestualizzare la cosa: orientandosi verso la sicurezza, voi cosa scegliereste?

 

In che senso? Se vuoi un linguaggio che ti permetta di studiare problematiche di sicurezza dico sicuramente C o C++ (evviva i puntatori  :Rolling Eyes: ), se invece vuoi un linguaggio che ti eviti il più possibile di creare falle di sicurezza, tipo buffer overflow o cose del genere, dovresti puntare su linguaggi che fanno uso di virtual machine o interpretati (la sicurezza è delegata alla virtual machine o all'interprete). Java credo che da questo punto di vista sia considerato uno dei più sicuri.

Comunque sono sempre convinto che C e C++ sono dei "must" per un informatico. Poi magari per i tuoi progetti userai altro, ma sicuramente ti danno un ottimo bagaglio culturale.

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non esiste il linguaggio perfetto; ci sono linguaggi che si prestano meglio in determinate circostanze e altri ad altre.
> 
> Per questo motivo non mi sento di votare nessuno dei linguaggi specificati nel poll.

 

quoto al 100% questa definizione.. ogni linguaggio ha vantaggi e svantaggi che vanno valutati quando si decide che caratteristiche deve avere la propria applicazione.. Chiaramente il linguaggio che a mio parere un programmatore deve sapere e' il C.. dopo viene tutto il resto.. anche perche' molti programmatori java usano strutture dati confezionate senza sapere quali sono le loro caratteristiche che le differenziano, scrivendo inevitabilmente software pessimi.

----------

## Sparker

Di sicuro non kylix (che poi sarebbe delphi) perchè è stato dismesso dalla Borland

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mi sa che ti sposo..
> 
> EDIT: mi sa che sposo anche deadhead 

  :Shocked:   :Laughing:  evvai di menage a tròis  :Wink: 

Tornando al topic, nn capisco cosa possa voler dire programmazione orientata alla sicurezza.

Cmq visto che conosci già java e C allora impara il python, così poi fai dei bei programmi come quelli di federico e xchris e tutti i gentooers sono contenti  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

C ... è alla base di tutto!

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non esiste il linguaggio perfetto; ci sono linguaggi che si prestano meglio in determinate circostanze e altri ad altre.
> 
> Per questo motivo non mi sento di votare nessuno dei linguaggi specificati nel poll.

 

Quoto.

----------

## fabius

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Non esiste il linguaggio perfetto; ci sono linguaggi che si prestano meglio in determinate circostanze e altri ad altre.
> 
> Per questo motivo non mi sento di votare nessuno dei linguaggi specificati nel poll. 
> 
> Quoto.

 

Idem

----------

## Dr.Dran

Io principalmente utilizzo C e comunque è una buona base per poter affrontare ad esempio anche il php, è molto simile, comuque non esiste un linguaggio perfetto, credo che tale sia solo il linguaggio di cui siamo veramente padroni... bah ho filosofeggiato un pò ma è a grandi linee quello che credo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Bhe quello che dite voi è giusto ed il discorso non fa una grinza, ma nel momento in cui pongo la domanda: Quale linguaggio ogni buon informatico non puo NON sapere? la risposta credo sia scontata e sarebbe; IL C!

----------

## alexerre

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che puoi farlo anche tu editando il tuo primo post.

 

Ho guardato ma non sono riuscito. Siete sicuri che io lo possa fare?

 *deadhead wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tornando al topic, nn capisco cosa possa voler dire programmazione orientata alla sicurezza
> 
> 

 

tolto il C che sta alla base dei maggiori exploit oggi esistenti e che, se programmato bene, ti permette di avere una "buona" sicurezza, volevo sapere gli altri (tra tutti python) come sono messi a facilità di programmazione e come implementano le funzioni di controllo sulle varie strutture dati che possono essere implementate (eg. buffer non controllati, heap fuori controllo etc. etc.)

/me che spera di essere stato chiaro  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho guardato ma non sono riuscito. Siete sicuri che io lo possa fare?
> 
> 

 

L'ho aggiunto adesso.

Happy poll.

----------

## SilverXXX

Il python si impara in 10 minuti. Comunque sono dell'idea che C e C++ si debbano sapere, provate a scrivere un driver (linux, windows o qualunque altro so) in java  :Laughing:  scherzi a parte, io sono dell'idea che partendo da C/C++, si arrivi dovunque. Molti script e alcuni linguaggi prendono molto dalla loro sintassi.

----------

## kandalf

scusate mi intrometto domanda sul python...siccome sono un amante del supporto carteceo quale libro mi consigliate? altrimenti bei manualoni da stampare.

quali sono le sue effettive potenzialità? xchè ho visto che è usato in tutto...con apache, con qt, con gtk...mi sembra ottimo...

----------

## SilverXXX

Il python è semplice da imparare, e abbastanza veloce da scrivere, principalmente (imho). Su www.python.org trovi guide veramente complete e ben fatte (anche se non so se c'è anche la versione stampabile)

----------

## luca_linux

C/C++ per i core dei programmi, python per le interfacce.

----------

## alexerre

su che guide studiereste o approfondireste C/C++ e Co.?

----------

## oRDeX

C foreverrrrrrr and afterrrrrrrrrr, anche se ora con le STL ogni tanto una capatina in C++ la si fa   :Razz: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non esiste il linguaggio perfetto; ci sono linguaggi che si prestano meglio in determinate circostanze e altri ad altre.
> 
> Per questo motivo non mi sento di votare nessuno dei linguaggi specificati nel poll.

 

Mi aggiungo alla lista dei quotatori...  :Very Happy: 

Pero' resta la verita'...

A proposito...Nessuno considera il C# (implementazione Mono, ovviamente)? A me piace molto...Devo solo provarlo in ambito ASP.NET

----------

## emix

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> su che guide studiereste o approfondireste C/C++ e Co.?

 

C e C++. Queste le considero le guide di base. Poi ci sono i testi di approfondimento... ma questa è un'altra storia  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C e C++. Queste le considero le guide di base. Poi ci sono i testi di approfondimento... ma questa è un'altra storia 

 

 :Wink: 

e per approfondire?

----------

## luca_linux

 *emix wrote:*   

> C++. Queste le considero le guide di base.

 

Io sto studiando il C++ su questa! :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> e per approfondire?

 

Be', per approfondire ...dipende  :Laughing: 

Dipende da quali aspetti della programmazione vuoi approfondire. Voglio dire che il linguaggio è più o meno quello... volendo puoi studiare delle tecniche avanzate di programmazione, che generalmente sono "indipendenti" dal linguaggio. Ad esempio sono molto interessanti i libri che trattano di algoritmi, e che spesso forniscono le implementazioni nei vari linguaggi (ad esempio C/C++).

Ritengo molto più utile uno studio più teorico della programmazione che non finalizzato ad un linguaggio... come dire, i linguaggi passano, mentre i concetti restano  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Sono stupito di vedere tra voi cosi' tanti sostenitori del baraccone java sinceramente  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## assente

C per la parte a basso livello e Ruby per le interfacce e resto.

Anche C# non mi dispiace.

Cmq la sintassi che preferisco è quella di ruby:

http://ruby.brian-schroeder.de/course/slides.pdf

Come mai sto linguaggio non ha ancora conquistato il mondo?

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Il python si impara in 10 minuti.

 

Dipende da che livello intendi raggiungere.

Mio fratello che tutt'oggi sta scrivendo quel "famoso" client di posta in python ci ha messo qualcosa di piu' di 10 minuti per imparare a programmare bene in python !

----------

## federico

 *assente wrote:*   

> Come mai sto linguaggio non ha ancora conquistato il mondo?

 

Forse manca un po' di pubblicita' pero' è un buon linguaggio

----------

## federico

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> scusate mi intrometto domanda sul python...siccome sono un amante del supporto carteceo quale libro mi consigliate? altrimenti bei manualoni da stampare.
> 
> quali sono le sue effettive potenzialità? xchè ho visto che è usato in tutto...con apache, con qt, con gtk...mi sembra ottimo...

 

Tra quelli che ho io qui:

-Python Programming

-Python in a nutshell

-Python & XML

-Python Cookbook

Il primo e' chiaramente quello per iniziare, gli altri sono per saper programmare

----------

## kandalf

grazie fedè!

----------

## alexerre

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra quelli che ho io qui:
> 
> -Python Programming
> ...

 

che voto daresti ad ognuno dei tomi che hai citato?

PS fico il client di tuo fratello (mi ricordo la demo in aula studio)  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   Come mai sto linguaggio non ha ancora conquistato il mondo? 
> 
> Forse manca un po' di pubblicita' pero' è un buon linguaggio

 

Si, effettivamente chi lo usa ne parla gran bene. Tuttavia la strada er la conquista del mondo e lunga e irta di ostacoli, al momento il dominatore sembra Java ma non dimentichiamo che ci ha messo una decina di anni per diventarlo.

Python sta diventando celebre negli ultimi anni ma é in giro da un bel pò.

Quindi non é detto che ruby non riesca a diffondersi ulteriormente in futuro  :Wink: 

----------

## evil_getta

Io consiglio di iniziare dalle basi, quindi ANSI C.

La cosa bella e che le basi in questo caso sono anche tra il meglio  :Very Happy: 

Certo ti perdi un po' il gusto dell'Object Oriented, ma almeno hai il controllo dei tuoi segmentation fault !!!

----------

## 5p4wN

Uso il C e bash scripting ma sono daccordo con chris e gli altri ci sono linguaggi che sono adatti a fare determinate cose altri altre

----------

## federico

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Tra quelli che ho io qui:
> 
> -Python Programming
> ...

 

Cavoli non saprei dare un voto ma nessuno mi ha deluso e mi sono utili tutti, il cookbook in praticolare e' stato l'ultimo acquisto (55euro allo hoepli) e contiene le ricette per le soluzioni piu' particolari o piu' geniali, e' una fucina di idee!

[Il client ora utilizza tra le altre cose un database sqlite per ottimizzare in velocita' e gestione, io sto pressando affinche' ci sia una release ufficiale, se ho capito bene per altro deve farne una presentazione tra 4 giorni quindi forse ci siamo]

----------

## alexerre

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Il client ora utilizza tra le altre cose un database sqlite per ottimizzare in velocita' e gestione, io sto pressando affinche' ci sia una release ufficiale, se ho capito bene per altro deve farne una presentazione tra 4 giorni quindi forse ci siamo]

 

[ot]

da quanto tempo ci sta/state lavorando sopra?

[/ot]

----------

## federico

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> [Il client ora utilizza tra le altre cose un database sqlite per ottimizzare in velocita' e gestione, io sto pressando affinche' ci sia una release ufficiale, se ho capito bene per altro deve farne una presentazione tra 4 giorni quindi forse ci siamo] 
> 
> [ot]
> ...

 

Due anni (chiaramente discontinuativi, ma possiamo contare il lavoro in parecchi mesi), ma ha fatto tutto lui, io pochissime parti perche' per farlo ci vuole un livello di abilita' che non ho. Solo il sistema di parsing delle email ha portato via mooolto tempo perche' ad esempio un conto e' parsare un email standard rfc, un conto e' parsarne una di spam o mandata da un software che se ne sbatte degli rfc (e questi casi sono parecchi)... Ad ogni modo le librerie mail di questo programma sono piu' avanzate di quelle di python e si pensava di chiedere a Guido (van rossum, il creatore di py e colui che ha potere di vita morte e miracoli sul linguaggio) di prenderle in considerazione al posto di quelle attuali...

AD OGNI MODO, queste sono solo chiacchere!!! Se non siamo in grado neanche di rilasciare mezzo software dopo due anni di lavoro, non so come possiamo fare il resto  :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

